# Bit of a tidy-up



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Had a bit of a tidy-up after buying a new storage unit.

From this:



















To this:




























Only problem is that I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow containing my new Buff Daddy and I have nowhere to put it! Oops!!

*UPDATE ON DECEMBER 22ND*

Need to find somewhere for this now!












































*UPDATE ON JANUARY 16TH*

A new addition. Will be put up in the new garage


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Good effort....i'm having one of those 4 draw things now i've seen yours!!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

B&Q, £15 bargain.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice bud


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Are those near the door


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

How sterdy would you say it is?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rw74 said:


> Are those near the door


Yes, why? It's not my garage you see, it's my dad's as we don't have any storage space at our house. So there isn't anywhere else to put them. My Billberry, autofoam and PW are currently in he house.



EastUpperGooner said:


> How sterdy would you say it is?


Fairy sturdy. I wouldn't like to sit on it too long though.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> How sterdy would you say it is?


I had one they aint that great you cant go piling loads of weight on top of them


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

You answered my question frost i was thinking about


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rw74 said:


> You answered my question frost i was thinking about


Thought you might be.

I hope the other stuff is ok, but I've taken the stuff I know isn't too fond of the cold inside already.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

All my gear in in my bedroom.  lol

I might go and get one later, the one i've seen in ikea is massive.:thumb:


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

If i was to bring any of my detailing gear into the house mrs will kick me out Mine all lives in the garage but it does have heating :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine from Homebase for 13 odd quid IIRC  They're great aren't they?


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

once the weather as warmed up a bit i will be errected my new shelving and having a good tidy up of my garden shed and detailing products. i'm 100% sure i will have room for your new buff daddy if you still havent found anywhere for it lol.


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sound that clear storage unit!

Perfect for storing MF's, applicators and wash mitts etc.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Need to find somewhere for this now!


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

My garage??? sorry.....thought it was funny!


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

markc said:


> My garage??? sorry.....thought it was funny!


Was thinking something similar scrolling down but ya beat me to it, you snooze you loose!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't get it?!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A new addition. Will be put up in the new garage


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

workstation........ WANT!

Are the shelves from Aldi? I have a set for all my detailing gear, they're great as a certain tiger would say


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nope, I believe they are from Wilkinsons. I can't remember though.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

They are in Wilkinsons now.....reduced to £15,bargain!!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

markc said:


> They are in Wilkinsons now.....reduced to £15,bargain!!!!


That's what I paid


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Good work mate, how long that take you ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Braz11 said:


> Good work mate, how long that take you ?


Half hour or so.  :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Got to find room for all this now... damn Halfords...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

halfords sale like it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very good. where do you get the ag workstations + how much pls mate?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Workstation was £30 from Ebay. I think the seller has put the price up though.

Check the Autoglym forum. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> halfords sale like it


Yep and i've only spent £16.50 + £10 for the parts washer


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

More Halfords bargains 










I also bought some USB batteries for £1 and a pack of Halogen bulbs for £3 

I also picked up my new Hex logic pads and Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild from big ben


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

what are the navy green mats for


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

To kneel on


----------



## k1msta (Jun 4, 2009)

never knew dodo had work bag


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

They do now, but that's the bag my new Dodo Buff Daddy DAS-6 came in


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

New house, new garage, new home for my detailing kit.


























Rest of the junk in the garage. Yet to be sorted after the move. In our old house we had a loft we could store stuff in. However in the new house, due to the insulation used, we can't store anything in the loft so we need to sort this stuff out.


















Just need to sort it all out and then I can bring my Punto over and do a few other bits. Sorry about the pictures, crapp iPhone camera.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Quite a few additions recently. A fair amount of stuff from Halfords (from their naturals range), my Dodo Juice Buff Daddy, my new Dodo Juice bag, Megs #80 & #83, Megs SoftBuff 2.0 pads, Hexlogic pads, Dodo Juice B2BM, Optimum No Rinse. 

I'm gonna have more of a sort out at the weekend and get a decent camera out. Might actually wash the car too


----------

